# What machine & grinder. 5k budget.



## mh1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm after an espresso machine and a grinder.

I'm a complete novice but have no problem experimenting and learning.

I have a budget of £5000, this needs to get everything needed apart from beans.

It will make probably 5-10 drinks a day, a mix of espressos and lattes/cappuccinos.

I want something that will last and parts readily available so I can repair if problems arise.

I have had a Google but not much info for my price range.

Any help gladly accepted.

Hoping to save myself some time and money by asking for help before I buy.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

talk to froggystyle

he had the same dilemma last month


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Do you want/have to spend it all?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

K30, R58. Easy.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22415-Time-to-upgrade&highlight=froggystyle

here you go


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

With a 5K budget, you will be spoilt for choice. Factor in spending as much on a grinder as you do on a machine. You would be well advised going to somewhere like Bella Barista where you can get hands on experience of many machines.

However, if you want something that is virtually indestructible, built to last and simple to service and maintain then have a look at a Londinium 1 lever.

As for grinders, dose on demand will be less faff. £1,500 - £2k puts you squarely in titan grinder territory.

Would be a good idea to factor in some barista training. Depending where you are, Glenn, site administrator, may be able to help. If not there are other options.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Get yourself down/up to Bella Barista, they will talk you through the machines and let you pull shots on machines where they have a demo one available.

I went for the Rocket R58, great machine! Also picked up a Vario grinder for brewed, aeropress, milk jug and beans. Have just spoke to them them not 20 minutes ago as they ordered me a Compak E10 in red, this will be with me tomorrow, they did a great price on this also.

Picked up some other bits like a naked portafilter and VST basket, if your gonna spend that much then you should look to cover everything i reckon.

I think i am under £4k and i think that will do, although i am tempted to pick up a Hario electric kettle now.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Scotford said:


> K10, R58. Easy.


Compak E8 + Profitic for me probably

Or GS3 and a Porlex


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

First post wind up........come on man, be realistic. Buy a flipping Gaggia Classic and MC2 like everyone else. learn your craft and upgrade as you are able ....what ever you do, don't buy a K10 but the newer version, the E10. at 5k, I would buy a Compak E8 on demand and pair it with a 2k top end machine like a Verona or Duetto. that leaves you a bit over. Buy a second E8 for decaf and the occasional guest coffee. It saves having to dial them in all the time. Then you have plenty left for cups and jugs. You need at least a dozen jugs, going from 35 cl, 50 cl and up the range to one litre, then you have the perfect jug set. Same with tampers, you need flat base, convex, flat to convex and a few more I have not mentioned. Buy Torr, they are the best, then you will need several sets of espresso cups (i have a different set for every day of the week) and the same with latte, flat white and cappuccino cups and or saucers. then you need a complimentary set of syrups, stencils and different chock flake toppings. Your 5k will soon be spent


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Have to say though, would you want to spend this much on gear when your a complete novice, have you had any real coffee experience?

I had the usual start kit of Gaggia classic and MC2 grinder for a year, and although i could see i wanted to upgrade ASAP, it did teach me to better understand what i was trying to achieve, its a costly mistake if you buy all of that gear then decide its not for you and would prefer a bean to cup, you will be able to sell gear on, but you will lose a few quid at that level.

Have a good read round here for a few days, take a trip to BB if you can, or maybe depending where your based a forum member can invite you round for chat and look at some machines...


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> ...a Compak E10 in red...

















:good:







:good:







:good:







:good:


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> I had the usual start kit of Gaggia classic and MC2 grinder for a year, and although i could see i wanted to upgrade ASAP, it did teach me to better understand what i was trying to achieve, its a costly mistake if you buy all of that gear then decide its not for you and would prefer a bean to cup, you will be able to sell gear on, but you will lose a few quid at that level.


"I've got £90k to spend on my first car"

"You want to get yourself a Corsa pal, it'll show you how to drive properly"


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

The new LM Linea. You will be unique.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> "I've got £90k to spend on my first car"
> 
> "You want to get yourself a Corsa pal, it'll show you how to drive properly"


Then lets push the man to spend shed loads of dosh on gear he may end up selling on in a few months!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

You do NOT need a dozen jugs. Three at max. Small, med, large.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Then lets push the man to spend shed loads of dosh on gear he may end up selling on in a few months!


Exactly, i fancy some discounted kit



Scotford said:


> You do NOT need a dozen jugs. Three at max. Small, med, large.


Lies.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Lies.


-_-


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Scotford said:


> You do NOT need a dozen jugs. Three at max. Small, med, large.


Yes he does. Every size there is, in different colours, red for semi, blue for whole. When you have the money, who says you can only have 3 jugs?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Yes he does. Every size there is, in different colours, red for semi, blue for whole. When you have the money, who says you can only have 3 jugs?


-_-


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I love a good 'spend someone else's money' thread.

Genuine or not.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Scotford said:


> -_-


What face is this?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Scotford said:


> You do NOT need a dozen jugs. Three at max. Small, med, large.


They dont have to be all the same colour....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I dont think £5k is enough though realistically......


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> What face is this?






Mrboots2u said:


> They dont have to be all the same colour....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Then lets push the man to spend shed loads of dosh on gear he may end up selling on in a few months!


I miss Slas......


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Scotford said:


>


Stoned, tired, vinegar strokes...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh ffs, its a frown


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

But he has no wrinkles on his head?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh ffs guys. Back on topic plz


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> But he has no wrinkles on his head?


robot frown.

Not to be confused with robot cheesy grin.

sooooo....

back on topic - I notice no response from the OP


----------



## mh1 (Mar 25, 2015)

OK, I could buy a classic and a grinder then find I want to upgrade in a few months, but what's the point in that.

I wouldn't spend £5000 on something that I won't use.

The first property I brought wasn't a flat so I could test home ownership.

I enjoy good coffee and wish to make my own.

Thanks for all the suggestions I will take a look into them.

In response to a previous question, no I don't have to spend it all. But I want a machine I can grow with. I don't want to have to buy another anytime soon.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Where are you based


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> First post wind up........come on man, be realistic. Buy a flipping Gaggia Classic and MC2 like everyone else. learn your craft and upgrade as you are able ....what ever you do, don't buy a K10 but the newer version, the E10. at 5k, I would buy a Compak E8 on demand and pair it with a 2k top end machine like a Verona or Duetto. that leaves you a bit over. Buy a second E8 for decaf and the occasional guest coffee. It saves having to dial them in all the time. Then you have plenty left for cups and jugs. You need at least a dozen jugs, going from 35 cl, 50 cl and up the range to one litre, then you have the perfect jug set. Same with tampers, you need flat base, convex, flat to convex and a few more I have not mentioned. Buy Torr, they are the best, then you will need several sets of espresso cups (i have a different set for every day of the week) and the same with latte, flat white and cappuccino cups and or saucers. then you need a complimentary set of syrups, stencils and different chock flake toppings. Your 5k will soon be spent


Cant believe you forgot to mention scales ! They are so important



Sean said:


> I love a good 'spend someone else's money' thread.
> 
> Genuine or not.


These look to be in keeping considering your budget

http://www.scalesworld.co.uk/jewellery-scales/1609-sj-series-compact-balance.html


----------



## mh1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Where are you based


I'm based in the West Midlands, just outside of Bridgnorth.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

£395 for scales, fugly looking ones at that! No thanks! Acaia ftw imo.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

dont forget the VAT. £ 474.00 inc VAT


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

OUCH!


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

L1 & E10.

Lots of barista training

All the bits Scales ,Cups,Thermometer,Tamper etc, list can be completed successfully prior to training off appropriate trainer.

Good luck


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I realised that I actually said K10 here, when I meant to say K30 (Mahlk).


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

mh1 said:


> I'm based in the West Midlands, just outside of Bridgnorth.


:wave: Hello!

Let me know when you have all your kit and I'll gladly pop over for a coffee 

I am based in Telford during the week without espresso kit so.........


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> £395 for scales, *fugly *looking ones at that! No thanks! Acaia ftw imo.


Lol.. the wife wanted a Great Dane and she found a website specialising in rescue Danes (no way!) . One she found was called "Fugly", because he was "fun" and "ugly" looking... or at least that what the rescue site said. I think it probably stood for F*ckin Ugly. Anyway if we now have an imaginary Great Dane in our house "...come on Fugly , walkies !"


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

PMSFLMAO!!


----------

